
BLOCKS: Serverless compute in the network - derek_frome
https://www.pubnub.com/products/blocks/
======
derek_frome
Wow! Pretty cool this has gotten some attention. A bit of background - our
team has had BLOCKS in the works for a long time, and in fact it was part of
our founders' initial pitch to investors. We've been actively developing and
testing BLOCKS for about a year, and over 800 companies signed up for early
access. If you're a developer doing something that is "realtime" \-
collaboration, notifications, device signaling, etc - then I'd encourage you
to give it a try.

